# Moving in to a New Cage



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

I was wondering it there's meant to be a gradual introduction to any new cage, like you would have for a new cagemate.

My boys old cage was embarrassingly inadequate so as soon as the new Explorer arrived I got it all set up and by that point it was late in the evening and I was very tired so I just put them all in there and closed the door.

They've now had 2 nights in the new cage and they still seem quite jumpy - they don't rush to come and see me when I top up the food and only two of them came out to free range last night.

I'm worried that it's all been too sudden for them and it's made more difficult by the fact that they only have one week and then they will have to go back in their old cage with my mum while we are away on vacation. I think they're going to have to settle all over again when we get back again!

I guess there's not a lot I can do now except give them some time and try to keep all our other routines the same unitl we go away?

Dexy


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

is any of their old stuff in the new cage? like, old hides or toys or hammocks, things they'd find familiar? or did you set up all-new things?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

If you moved to a new home and had a new kitchen, bedroom and living room it would take you a bit of time to adjust, same with rats. If they are going back into the old cage in a week though why switch their cage around? I would have left them in their current cage until after your vacation.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Like Amanda said, do they have any of their old things? 

When I got our new cage I put the in (with their things) and they were fine. 

It shouldn't be a problem, they'll just take some time getting used to it and getting back into a routine.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

As I said their old cage was woefully inadequate  and only had a couple of tatty shelves and a very smelly hammock - none of it could really go into the new cage - hence why I was so eager to get them into the new one rather than leave it another week.

When my hubby asked this morning if they were OK I compared it to when we moved into our new house and it took me a few weeks before I felt comfortable on my own in the evenings.

They should be getting all their fleeces nicely stinked up by now so hopefully they'll have perked up when I get in tonight  

Dexy


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Even after general cleaning the cage, I always put some of their good smelly things in there. 
I suspect them to mark way more if I don't do that. To them it has to smell homey


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

They had a nice free range last night and clambered all over the outside of the new cage - so I think they're getting to know it now  they all had yoggies and cuddles and bombed about as normal.

They just look a bit lost when they're in the cage but I think it's just the sheer size of the Explorer - there's only 4 of them in there and I think it can hold 10?!

Dexy


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

They'll get used to it after they make it home, and then they'll love all the space! Back when I first got rats I had a little Coast Cage, and when I switched them to a much bigger chinchilla cage they were a little apprehensive for a while too. Now when I switch cages, I make sure to put some of their old things in it too and that helps to smooth the transaction ^_^


----------

